# Bought a Nextbook 8" Premium SE - parental controls?



## beckri

I have read online that there's an app on it already for a free_ trial _of Net Nanny. I can't believe there are no readily available controls on this thing... at least that I can find. I just unwrapped it last night, so I can't tell the front from the back of it hardly. Just wondering if someone's got one and familiar with it enough to tell me how I may access the parental controls if they are indeed somewhere on this thing already, or if there's a suggestion as to how to install something that is free. I have a hard time believing they produced this thing without some sort of precautionary set-up included.


----------



## Triple6

What kind of parental controls are you looking for? There are various apps that can be downloaded from free from the Google Play store that can limit what can be run or accessed on an Android tablet. Or you can setup parental controls in your router if you want to control what websites they visit with it.

There are kids oriented tablets from VTech and Leapfrog that may be more suited for kids use.


----------



## TonyB25

If parental controls are important, you'll want to buy a new iPad with iOS 7.
https://support.apple.com/kb/ht4213

The tablet you purchased can only use apps from the Barnes & Noble Nook store. Your options will be limited as to what B&N developers have decided is appropriate. You may find something that works for you, but it may take a lot of time and trial and error. Since it can't use the Google Play store, the list of available programs is going to be relatively short.


----------



## Triple6

I didn't notice that this unit didn't support Google Play store, in that case it is way more limited what can be done with it.


----------



## beckri

Actually, it does use Google Play Store. I did find an app there and have installed it. But I have read that a savvy kid (bought for a young teen male) will likely think to just load a different browser onto the tablet and can then circumvent the control I put on it, as the parental control apps found there are only useful on the pre-installed Google browser. I had hoped that there was something on the device itself, in its settings somewhere, that would be helpful. Looks like I'm out of luck. Well, only a few more years of worry... Thanks for the replies.


----------

